# Good Grief... Flat out got propositioned by young guy yesterday



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

It is a GOOD thing I am where I am today in boundaries because yesterday a very good looking 34 year old propositioned me straight up with an open ended standing offer out of the blue. 

We were discussing a rental house and all of a sudden he flipped into 

"If you ever get lonely and want a nite with a very handsome young man my offer will stand and would never jeopardize you or your family in anything period... I think you are very attractive, smart and beautiful and I have never had that, with a real woman like you, but anyways I hope you have a blessed day, I think you are a doll, your husband is a very lucky man."

I can tell this kid has NO idea the disaster he is flirting with if he is doing this to multiple women. He has to be running multiple women because there is NO way he hasn't had all kinds of women as good looking as he is. So, I call B.S. on this player. He was told straight up it will never happen.

It blows my mind how fast this stuff can happen some times.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

But on the positive side of the ledger, you're a doll.


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

Wow. How did you not slap him for the disrespect of thinking you would even consider acting like a wh*re much less saying that to your face?

Him: "You're beautiful and smart....are you a wh*re and will you give me some?"

Blossom Leigh (and I): "I know I am beautiful and smart, and I would never waste it on a loser who obviously doesn't know how to treat a beautiful and smart woman like me, but disrespects me by making an indecent proposal! Good by."


----------



## 252586 (Jun 23, 2016)

You're probably are a beautiful woman. He however is a disgusting pig
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Somehow, directly propositioning a woman you know is married for NSA sex, makes the "have a blessed day" statement seem just a little disingenuous. No?


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Absolutely.. It was bold and extremely foolish to say the least

I think he is a straight up player and don't believe a word he says.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Blossom, your beauty aside, you can pretty much guess that his closing ratio is probably not bad, if he was so forward with you like that.


----------



## LosingHim (Oct 20, 2015)

Well you ARE a beautiful, smart woman!

You’d think at 34 he’d know better, but…..it takes all kinds to make the world go ‘round I suppose.


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

Perhaps he's a player, but perhaps he's now seen what a good woman is & wants that for himself. 
Sounds like an arrogant a hole through, he'd probably repulse me. 




Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Xenote said:


> Blossom, your beauty aside, you can pretty much guess that his closing ratio is probably not bad, if he was so forward with you like that.


I agree. It is how I have no doubt he is a straight up player. He was bold. Good thing we weren't face to face. Makes me wonder how aggressive he would have been.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

LosingHim said:


> Well you ARE a beautiful, smart woman!
> 
> You’d think at 34 he’d know better, but…..it takes all kinds to make the world go ‘round I suppose.


Thanks Girl. 

Agree!!


----------



## LosingHim (Oct 20, 2015)

I remember years ago, when I had first left my ex husband, a married guy friend came up to me at a wedding we were both at. He expressed his ‘pleasure’ that I was now single (HE was married). He looked me straight in the face and said “If you ever need anyone to just eat your peaches, you let me know”. 

I told him that was disgusting and I’m sure his wife wouldn’t be happy to hear that (she was a friend of mine too). I haven’t talked to him since. Surprisingly (sarcasm), he got divorced 3 years later…….because he cheated on her. 

It’s amazing how forward and vulgar people can be.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

LosingHim said:


> I remember years ago, when I had first left my ex husband, a married guy friend came up to me at a wedding we were both at. He expressed his ‘pleasure’ that I was now single (HE was married). He looked me straight in the face and said “If you ever need anyone to just eat your peaches, you let me know”.
> 
> I told him that was disgusting and I’m sure his wife wouldn’t be happy to hear that (she was a friend of mine too). I haven’t talked to him since. Surprisingly (sarcasm), he got divorced 3 years later…….because he cheated on her.
> 
> It’s amazing how forward and vulgar people can be.


There is no doubt that keeping a vigilant eye is wise... and be ready with an answer. You never know where its going to come from and when.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Is this someone w/ whom you have any sort of regular interaction? How about your husband?

Is he married?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Blossom Leigh said:


> It is a GOOD thing I am where I am today in boundaries because yesterday a very good looking 34 year old propositioned me straight up with an open ended standing offer out of the blue.
> 
> We were discussing a rental house and all of a sudden he flipped into
> 
> ...


But it didn't happen and good for you. That is a line he uses on all the attractive woman. This is like a drug dealer offering you crack on the street. He may be in a Benz but the end result is you living in a box on the corner.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

LosingHim said:


> I remember years ago, when I had first left my ex husband, a married guy friend came up to me at a wedding we were both at. He expressed his ‘pleasure’ that I was now single (HE was married). He looked me straight in the face and said “If you ever need anyone to just eat your peaches, you let me know”.
> 
> I told him that was disgusting and I’m sure his wife wouldn’t be happy to hear that (she was a friend of mine too). I haven’t talked to him since. Surprisingly (sarcasm), he got divorced 3 years later…….because he cheated on her.
> 
> It’s amazing how forward and vulgar people can be.


How do you think you'd react if you were to be propositioned in a similar manner today? Would you do anything differently?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Oh is this the humble brag thread on "getting hit on because I'm so hot" 

Super cool, shall I list all the offers I've had for ONS and NSA? Most are so innocuous I don't really recall specifics, but two stick out.

The worst was when a guy the same age as my oldest daughter (29) sent me a drink and when I thanked him (assuming he recognized me having known my daughter since I judged him to be her age) he said he dug older women, and no he didn't know my daughter. And I said that's great but I wasn't into puppies when I had the sire at home. Ha ha ha that was fun. One of the women I was with took a liking to him and he, thankfully, switched his affections to her. 

The funniest one was when I ran into a childhood friend while having happy hour with the girls and he asked if I remembered that he was my first kiss because I was his first kiss. I lied and said yes when I did not remember even having a crush on him. Then he said he was between marriages and was I interested... I said I was married. He said well that's okay you can have an affair and no one will know. I laughed it off and changed the subject. Before we all left he came over and in front of the group made me promise that he would get first crack at my married ass if I decided to have an affair. So I wrote it out on a ****tail napkin and signed it. We all thought that was hilarious.

And yes, my husband knows of every instance when I am propositioned.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Did he text the proposition or say it in person?


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

GusPolinski said:


> Is this someone w/ whom you have any sort of regular interaction? How about your husband?
> 
> Is he married?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Its not. Its why it surprised me.

I don't know his marital status.

My husband will know. In fact there is a high probability these rental houses will get handed off to him after this.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

blueinbr said:


> Did he text the proposition or say it in person?


He found out about a house I have for rent and had messaged me on facebook asking about the house.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Anon Pink said:


> Oh is this the humble brag thread on "getting hit on because I'm so hot"
> 
> Super cool, shall I list all the offers I've had for ONS and NSA? Most are so innocuous I don't really recall specifics, but two stick out.
> 
> ...


Trust me... I am not hot

Love the sire comment... that's funny and will remember that one.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

IMFarAboveRubies said:


> Wow. How did you not slap him for the disrespect of thinking you would even consider acting like a wh*re much less saying that to your face?
> 
> Him: "You're beautiful and smart....are you a wh*re and will you give me some?"
> 
> Blossom Leigh (and I): "I know I am beautiful and smart, and I would never waste it on a loser who obviously doesn't know how to treat a beautiful and smart woman like me, but disrespects me by making an indecent proposal! Good by."


About the same response I get when I proposition the Married woman that I am married to.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

I hate to say this but people are that brazen because it works. It throws people off guard and it can be a rush to them to be pursued aggressively like that. On the flip side of it people who aren't interested don't make a scene or anything. They just politely decline and laugh it off, so people who use this approach don't have a lot to lose.

Unfortunately I fell victim to the most brazen come on that ever happened to me. I was at a regular old sports bar in a strip mall eating wings in the afternoon. Not at all a place that one would consider a pick up spot. I honestly didn't even notice her until she sat next to me. She complimented me on what I was wearing, I told her thanks. She asked me if I was married, I said yes. She then asked if I was happy, I said yes to that too. I then told her that I loved my wife. That didn't deter her either. She put her hand on my leg and said, "If I were your wife I would worship you". At that point I started thinking with the wrong head, I ended up going home with her. Not one of my prouder moments, I actually feel dirty thinking about it. I later found out that that particular spot was her hunting ground and she has a very specific type.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

ReformedHubby said:


> I hate to say this but people are that brazen because it works. It throws people off guard and it can be a rush to them to be pursued aggressively like that. On the flip side of it people who aren't interested don't make a scene or anything. They just politely decline and laugh it off, so people who use this approach don't have a lot to lose.
> 
> Unfortunately I fell victim to the most brazen come on that ever happened to me. I was at a regular old sports bar in a strip mall eating wings in the afternoon. Not at all a place that one would consider a pick up spot. I honestly didn't even notice her until she sat next to me. She complimented me on what I was wearing, I told her thanks. She asked me if I was married, I said yes. She then asked if I was happy, I said yes to that too. I then told her that I loved my wife. That didn't deter her either. She put her hand on my leg and said, "If I were your wife I would worship you". At that point I started thinking with the wrong head, I ended up going home with her. Not one of my prouder moments, I actually feel dirty thinking about it. I later found out that that particular spot was her hunting ground and she has a very specific type.


This is what I mean. If you aren't prepared it can really catch you off guard and bad choices can be made in a very short amount of time. I hate she got her claws in you.


----------



## LosingHim (Oct 20, 2015)

GusPolinski said:


> How do you think you'd react if you were to be propositioned in a similar manner today? Would you do anything differently?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


These days I'd probably punch him in the face and tell his wife immediately. :rofl:

At the time I was younger and single and just thought it was gross. Who just randomly offers to perform oral sex on someone? Plus he had been drinking so I just wrote it off to being a gross, sloppy drunk.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Blossom Leigh said:


> He found out about a house I have for rent and had messaged me on facebook asking about the house.


Maybe he hoped to pay the rent in kind.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

NextTimeAround said:


> Maybe he hoped to pay the rent in kind.


lol!! YUCK!!!

That's a disgusting thought, but I'd be willing to bet money that there are people out there doing that. augh...


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

I think if I were your husband I'd like to talk to the guy.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

TX-SC said:


> I think if I were your husband I'd like to talk to the guy.


Yea, I don't know how he is going to react. He trusts me and yet is territorial as well.


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

Blossom Leigh said:


> Yea, I don't know how he is going to react. He trusts me and yet is territorial as well.


I wouldn't be angry and confrontational at all. I'd just strut a bit.


----------



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

Blossom Leigh said:


> It is a GOOD thing I am where I am today in boundaries because yesterday a very good looking 34 year old propositioned me straight up with an open ended standing offer out of the blue.
> 
> We were discussing a rental house and all of a sudden he flipped into
> 
> ...


You should of said, "who is this handsome young man you speak of":grin2:

I didn't think you were much older then 34


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

TX-SC said:


> I wouldn't be angry and confrontational at all. I'd just strut a bit.


That would be me if the roles were reversed. I used to not be that way, but I am now. I'll block another woman in a heartbeat not even thinking to let him do it himself, though I know he will, so I have to watch myself.

I just got some time to tell him just now right before lunch and he appreciated my response to him and laughed that at least it wasn't from a girl, joking that that would have been worse. I told him I just refuse to jeopardize my man and our child. I just can't. Ain't happenin'. And especially the impact on my faith walk.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

conversion said:


> You should of said, "who is this handsome young man you speak of":grin2:
> 
> I didn't think you were much older then 34


lol.. that would have been a good one.


I'll be 47 in August.


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Oct 1, 2015)

Hmmmm I'm surprised by the reactions here. He's a guy on the prowl and isn't wasting time. I'm pretty sure that's exactly how to set up FWB relationships - stick to the sex and be direct. A married woman who accepts is fair game.

I don't find it shocking or offensive or surprising.

I've never had a FWB or been a PUA (stopped dating at 19 when I met my W) but this sounds like a way better situation than someone pretending to date just to get in your pants.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Blossom Leigh said:


> It is a GOOD thing I am where I am today in boundaries because yesterday a very good looking 34 year old propositioned me straight up with an open ended standing offer out of the blue.
> 
> We were discussing a rental house and all of a sudden he flipped into
> 
> ...


Sounds like a real scumbag to me, probably has no telling what diseases, may be a Ted Bundy, AND thinks very little of your character if he thinks a married woman would say yes to that. And yes, I'm sure you aren't the first to hear that line and he's probably had lots of calls.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

TheTruthHurts said:


> Hmmmm I'm surprised by the reactions here. He's a guy on the prowl and isn't wasting time. I'm pretty sure that's exactly how to set up FWB relationships - stick to the sex and be direct. A married woman who accepts is fair game.
> 
> I don't find it shocking or offensive or surprising.
> 
> I've never had a FWB or been a PUA (stopped dating at 19 when I met my W) but this sounds like a way better situation than someone pretending to date just to get in your pants.


At least he was very direct... I just had ZERO interest.


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

TX-SC said:


> I wouldn't be angry and confrontational at all. I'd just strut a bit.


You're much nicer than me. I wouldn't be able to let it go that easy. I certainly wouldn't even entertain the idea of renting out any of my properties to this boy. He crossed a dangerous boundary, and needs to know I won't tolerate it.


By the same token, it does happen to most attractive people a few times in their lives.

I have had to shoot down two extremely overt propositions since I've been married, and quite a few more subtle propositions. I handled them, nipped them in the bud right away.


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Oct 1, 2015)

Blossom Leigh said:


> TheTruthHurts said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmmm I'm surprised by the reactions here. He's a guy on the prowl and isn't wasting time. I'm pretty sure that's exactly how to set up FWB relationships - stick to the sex and be direct. A married woman who accepts is fair game.
> ...


Yes anyone with strong marital boundaries wouldn't even consider going for this.

Still a little confused. Had he ever met you? Or was he just creeping on Facebook and looking at photos when he decided he'd like "a piece of that"


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

TheTruthHurts said:


> Yes anyone with strong marital boundaries wouldn't even consider going for this.
> 
> Still a little confused. Had he ever met you? Or was he just creeping on Facebook and looking at photos when he decided he'd like "a piece of that"


I had advertised two of our houses for rent on facebook and it came through that.


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

Luvher4life said:


> You're much nicer than me. I wouldn't be able to let it go that easy. I certainly wouldn't even entertain the idea of renting out any of my properties to this boy. He crossed a dangerous boundary, and needs to know I won't tolerate it.
> 
> 
> By the same token, it does happen to most attractive people a few times in their lives.
> ...


The reality is that we cannot control what other people say or do, or how they choose to live their life. What we can do is control our own boundaries and hopefully marry someone with good boundaries. The single man propositioning a married woman is wrong. But, it's the response that matters. Now, if he continues to hit on her in some way, then we have an issue. I too would probably refuse to rent to him, assuming there is no law against it.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

This guy has no morals. If he's such a looker, why doesn't he stick with single women? Sadly, I've heard there a lot of married women that are more forward and aggressive than single women. I've experienced it a couple of times. I was grossed out. 

This guy's momma didn't teach him right. Shameful.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

I think for some people its just about getting action... no matter the marital status on either side.

Addiction level stuff.


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

Blossom Leigh said:


> It is a GOOD thing I am where I am today in boundaries because *yesterday* a very good looking 34 year old propositioned me straight up with an open ended standing offer out of the blue.
> 
> We were discussing a rental house and all of a sudden he flipped into
> 
> ...





TX-SC said:


> I think if I were your husband I'd like to talk to the guy.





Blossom Leigh said:


> Yea, I don't know how he is going to react. He trusts me and yet is territorial as well.


It happened yesterday, and you started this thread today. You've been thinking about it since yesterday.

Is there a reason you didn't tell your husband about it yesterday?


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Agreed
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Blossom Leigh said:


> It is a GOOD thing I am where I am today in boundaries because yesterday a very good looking 34 year old propositioned me straight up with an open ended standing offer out of the blue.
> 
> We were discussing a rental house and all of a sudden he flipped into
> 
> ...


Well he might not be a player.

When I was in my mid 20's I met a woman nearly 30 years my senior.

For some reason I fell for her very, very heavily.

Sometimes stuff happens. You might have just being his concept of female perfection. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LucasJackson (May 26, 2016)

You associate with bad people. You need to look into that.


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

LucasJackson said:


> You associate with bad people. You need to look into that.


She does not associate with this guy. He contacted her over a rental she has to offer, and he said that out of the blue...unless she was giving off vibes that he picked up on.

I was propositioned at the supermarket, minding my own business. I didn't ask for it either, but was dressed in a cute yet conservative dress which he tried to use as the opening to a conversation. People who are fishing, go for what they are attracted to and take a risk, not caring if they get turned down. They just keep fishing until they get a bite. It is not her fault he is a jerk and tried to tempt her (as long as she wasn't flirting).


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

LucasJackson said:


> You associate with bad people. You need to look into that.


You get all sorts when you run real estate rentals. No association.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

MattMatt said:


> Well he might not be a player.
> 
> When I was in my mid 20's I met a woman nearly 30 years my senior.
> 
> ...


imo that's a stretch for me

can't wrap my head around that towards me at all


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

IMFarAboveRubies said:


> It happened yesterday, and you started this thread today. You've been thinking about it since yesterday.
> 
> Is there a reason you didn't tell your husband about it yesterday?


Yes, we have been in the middle of preparing for a party at our house PLUS trying to get these houses rented and yesterday was our busiest day. I had a ton of people hitting my phone plus running errands. Plus it happened late afternoon.


----------



## LucasJackson (May 26, 2016)

Blossom Leigh said:


> You get all sorts when you run real estate rentals. No association.


That sucks then. To be honest, when I'm around a flirty woman, I put on my total a$$hole vibe so she'll stop twirling her hair and laughing at every stupid smart ass comment I make. When they snap out of it I know my a$$hole defense has worked and they stop the crap.

You can put on a reverse version of this for overly-forward men. Don't be even remotely nice about it. Say no way it'll ever happen and you're a worthless POS for being so forward.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

LucasJackson said:


> That sucks then. To be honest, when I'm around a flirty woman, I put on my total a$$hole vibe so she'll stop twirling her hair and laughing at every stupid smart ass comment I make. When they snap out of it I know my a$$hole defense has worked and they stop the crap.
> 
> You can put on a reverse version of this for overly-forward men. Don't be even remotely nice about it. Say no way it'll ever happen and you're a worthless POS for being so forward.


Agreed!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Blossom Leigh said:


> imo that's a stretch for me
> 
> can't wrap my head around that towards me at all


Maybe you are a Blossom? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

Blossom Leigh said:


> Yes, we have been in the middle of preparing for a party at our house PLUS trying to get these houses rented and yesterday was our busiest day. I had a ton of people hitting my phone plus running errands. Plus it happened late afternoon.


If that happened to me, I'd tell my husband first chance I had after we were home and alone, away from the children. I definitely wouldn't be able to sleep with that (secret) on my mind.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

MattMatt said:


> Maybe you are a Blossom?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I do bring value to relationships, but I am no one's perfection


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

IMFarAboveRubies said:


> If that happened to me, I'd tell my husband first chance I had after we were home and alone, away from the children. I definitely wouldn't be able to sleep with that (secret) on my mind.


I was at peace with it because I knew I would tell him and knew I had done right.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

IMFarAboveRubies said:


> If that happened to me, I'd tell my husband first chance I had after we were home and alone, away from the children. I definitely wouldn't be able to sleep with that (secret) on my mind.


I think you're being too hard on her. She did the right thing, so as far as I am concerned there was no secret. It's not like its a guy she was ever going to see or talk to again in any capacity.


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

TX-SC said:


> The reality is that we cannot control what other people say or do, or how they choose to live their life. What we can do is control our own boundaries and hopefully marry someone with good boundaries. The single man propositioning a married woman is wrong. But, it's the response that matters. Now, if he continues to hit on her in some way, then we have an issue. I too would probably refuse to rent to him, assuming there is no law against it.


You do have a valid point. Every situation is different, and you may never see this person again. If that's the case, I "might" could overlook it, but if I knew what he looked like and saw him again, all bets are off. I think this POS needs to have the fear of God put in him, in my opinion. Maybe, just maybe, he will think twice before propositioning a married woman again.

I do look past flirting when it doesn't cross over the line. I have to, or else I would go nuts. Flirting is natural for some people (me included), but to overtly ask a married woman to have an affair with you is crossing over the line. I guess I'm a little too volatile in that regard, and my wife would probably avoid telling me if it happened to her, for that reason.

I've seen marriages break up over this kind of crap, so my tolerance to this type of behavior is very low.


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Oct 1, 2015)

Luvher4life said:


> TX-SC said:
> 
> 
> > The reality is that we cannot control what other people say or do, or how they choose to live their life. What we can do is control our own boundaries and hopefully marry someone with good boundaries. The single man propositioning a married woman is wrong. But, it's the response that matters. Now, if he continues to hit on her in some way, then we have an issue. I too would probably refuse to rent to him, assuming there is no law against it.
> ...


Hmmmm interesting. I would only be upset if my W was, and she would problably by shocked and surprised and maybe a little flattered. But I wouldn't have any concerns if she didn't.

Unless there was strife in my marriage but that's not the case.


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

I'm sure Blossom is a very attractive woman, but let me explain how many of these guys work. Over the course of a week or two they will make this same offer to 15 or 20 different women. It's a numbers game. Of that 20 women, most will brush it off and forget it. A couple will get offended and tell him off. But, one or two of them will be in a place in their life/marriage where they will consider it. If he gets lucky with one or two of them then it was worth it.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Blossom Leigh said:


> Trust me... I am not hot


Every time I hear a woman say that, guess what. She is hot. :wink2:


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

A strange thing happened at a company dinner and dance a couple of years back.

I was chatting to two sisters who were colleagues of mine.

Their mother was 70 and I was 57. She actually looks like their only _slightly_ older sister.

I pointed this out to them. The bolder sister said: "Do you fancy her?"

I replied, carefully: "Well, she is a very attractive woman." 

The answer I got was: "If you like, I can arrange for you to go on a date with her?"

My reply was a stunned silence, punctured by the other sister telling her to back off.

I passed it off as a joke. It was only later when I accidentally found out that their mum and dad are swingers!


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

=Blossom Leigh;15985553]It is a GOOD thing I am where I am today in boundaries because yesterday a very good looking 34 year old propositioned me straight up with an open ended standing offer out of the blue. 

Blossom, just curious.....

Based on your quote, in truth you were both flattered and maybe for a millisecond daydreamed about taking this guy up on his offer???

Otherwise, why would you need good boundaries on this? WAs this kind of tempting?

The more I think about this, the more I realize that if a super hot lady propositioned me like that--- I would probably be flattered and kinda wonder how it would be. Of course, then I'd be thinking about how many diseases she had from the other 500 dudes that said yes, and what a loser I'd be to even consider cheating. But according to the level of hotness, I'm ashamed to say I might momentarily be tempted a little, although I'd never really consider it, much less say yes.

My fiancée wouldbe appalled. But it's true. I wouldn't do it, but I might be flattered. It would definitely boost my ego. Is that wrong??
My fiancée would think it was horribly wrong.

Can one help it if they get their ego boosted? I had an incident in a bank where a young, attractive banker lady was "flirting" (just being overly playful/talkative/nice) in front of my fiancée, and it made me uncomfortable.
It bothered my fiancée and I didn't do anything but respond and it was known that I wasn't instigating this.

It just brings up lots if q's with me about right and wrong, as far as what one's feelings should be when something like this occurs. At first, I was hoping to have read that you ended up slapping the guy. Then I started thinking about what I would do in your shoes.

Btw, if a young guy is doing that and you're 47, your hotness level is greatly underestimated by you. Now I'm curious, lol


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Evinrude58 said:


> =Blossom Leigh;15985553]It is a GOOD thing I am where I am today in boundaries because yesterday a very good looking 34 year old propositioned me straight up with an open ended standing offer out of the blue.
> 
> Blossom, just curious.....
> 
> ...


As soon as he got the words, hey by the way, if you ever.... I knew what he was going to say next. My brain immediately landed on, there is no way in hell I'm putting myself through that hell. Thats how strong that feeling was/is for me. I already had my answer before he finished typing. Then, my thought was, there is no telling how many women he is stringing along. No appeal. Not getting mixed up with that. There is some flattery, but it is by far dominated by the above.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

TheTruthHurts said:


> Hmmmm interesting. I would only be upset if my W was, and she would problably by shocked and surprised and maybe a little flattered. But I wouldn't have any concerns if she didn't.
> 
> Unless there was strife in my marriage but that's not the case.


I think this is key on why my H get upset. He is confident in us. No strife.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AngelHeart888 (Jun 21, 2016)

It's flattering, no doubt...in a way. But how much do you know about this guy? He could be a "working boy," if you know what I mean, looking for older, married, lonely "clients."


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Blossom Leigh said:


> It is a GOOD thing I am where I am today in boundaries because yesterday a very good looking 34 year old propositioned me straight up with an open ended standing offer out of the blue.
> 
> We were discussing a rental house and all of a sudden he flipped into
> 
> ...


*Hey Blossom!

I'd recommend that you inform your hubby about this little tet-a-tet so that he can go over there and literally have that "young man" wearing his a$$ for a hat! 

That's disrespectful, at best ~ and he knows better!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AngelHeart888 (Jun 21, 2016)

And yes, you can get an ego boost, yet not entertain the idea for even a second.

A similar thing happened to me once. I was approached by a handsome, well-dressed man in a department store parking lot. As I was walking to my car, he passed me and smiled, then doubled back, and asked me if I was married. I said "yes," (I was, at the time,) and he said "that's OK, so am I." Then he said something flattering... can't remember exactly what, and said "call me," and slipped me his number and email address.

I didn't for a second think of calling him, even though I was already in a bad marriage. But I do admit to feeling flattered that he found me attractive and that he would be so bold. However, I was not impressed by his character. And...I was married.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Me thinks Blossoms cheeks are red. Are you a blusher?

I remember this happened to my mom once when I as a kid. She must have been @ 50. She was livid.


----------



## sapientia (Nov 24, 2012)

Next time he hits on you, bend over and whisper in his ear:

"Sweetie, you seem really nice.... but I only fcuk Dragons, darling."


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

arbitrator said:


> *Hey Blossom!
> 
> I'd recommend that you inform your hubby about this little tet-a-tet so that he can go over there and literally have that "young man" wearing his a$$ for a hat!
> 
> ...


He knows  Told him around lunch today.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Marc878 said:


> Me thinks Blossoms cheeks are red. Are you a blusher?
> 
> I remember this happened to my mom once when I as a kid. She must have been @ 50. She was livid.


Actually my H makes me blush. LOVE it when he does that.

This guy was too cheesy and predictable to make me blush


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LosingHim (Oct 20, 2015)

Of course it's flattering to have someone tell you you're attractive. I had a woman at work yesterday tell me I looked beautiful. Of course it stroked my ego a bit. I'm 37 and feeling my age at times so a little flattery makes you feel good.

But there's a line between flattery and being disgusting.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

He's a greaseball for including married women among his selection candidates, but he's just playing the numbers game and is largely allowed to get away with it only because of his physical good looks.


----------



## jsmart (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm sure it's flattering for an older woman to get hit on by an attractive looking younger guy. But there is also the flip side. That this guy thinks your the type that would consider such an offer. 

I would advise you to avoid this guy and tell hubby. Not to rile up your husband into confronting this guy but in a keep an eye on me and keep me honest. You don't want to"accidentally" find yourself in proximity to this guy. Given more time to wear you down, this could be a different type of thread.


----------



## drifting on (Nov 22, 2013)

Blossom

I hope your husband does put this pig in his place, HARD. Not because of you, but because I get the feeling he will return, he will continue. To some, being knocked down means to up the game, it becomes a personal achievement to "have" you. My guess is he amps his game up, becomes far less subtle, the fact he remains in the picture at all is bad. So hopefully, your husband have a little word this idiot to the point he never looks your general direction again. 

I don't doubt you or your husband, but you still shag flys away from your food correct? Same philosophy, let your husband be the fly swatter and remove it from being near your marriage. God bless.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LosingHim (Oct 20, 2015)

blueinbr said:


> Every time I hear a woman say that, guess what. She is hot. :wink2:


Blossom IS a beautiful woman!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## philreag (Apr 2, 2015)

Why can't a young lady proposition me?


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Rest assured, turning me into a quest is a dead end. I have every skill at my disposal needed to send him packing with his tail tucked between his legs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Blossom Leigh said:


> Rest assured, turning me into a quest is a dead end. I have every skill at my disposal needed to send him packing with his tail tucked between his legs.


Little did he know he was dealing with one of the Titans of TAM. :grin2:


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

:FIREdevil:


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Evinrude58 said:


> This guy has no morals. If he's such a looker, why doesn't he stick with single women? Sadly, I've heard there a lot of married women that are more forward and aggressive than single women. I've experienced it a couple of times. I was grossed out.


Single women are likely to want a relationship. Rare is the woman who would go for a f-buddy with no strings.

Married cheating women have saveral advantages for a player. The hiding means they don't have to be deeply involved. Wayward wives often let their freak flag fly and have wild sex. If she gets pregnant, she will either abort or pass it off as her husbands, so no risk of being stuck with a kid.


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Oct 1, 2015)

blueinbr said:


> Blossom Leigh said:
> 
> 
> > Rest assured, turning me into a quest is a dead end. I have every skill at my disposal needed to send him packing with his tail tucked between his legs.
> ...


Blue - I see flirting in your posts. You are indulging yourself. I don't think this is what you want to be doing.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

My H was fine when I told him. He trusts me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## niceguy28 (May 6, 2016)

Blossom Leigh said:


> It is a GOOD thing I am where I am today in boundaries because yesterday a very good looking 34 year old propositioned me straight up with an open ended standing offer out of the blue.
> 
> We were discussing a rental house and all of a sudden he flipped into
> 
> ...


This guy has some serious game. That's pretty impressive.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

niceguy28 said:


> This guy has some serious game. That's pretty impressive.


lol... he "might" have serious game if I hadn't seen it coming from a mile away as soon as he said the first few words. First few words showed up and I was like... oh lord, here it comes.. the words he used were very predictable because players have a distinct pattern and he followed it to a T.


----------



## Be smart (Feb 22, 2015)

This young man will try this again with you or other married woman. 
Maybe he will not succeed with you but I am sure he will keep doing this because some wives or husbands dont have any moral or respect for their spouses.

You should really avoid him. He is not a good man.


----------



## ttdave (Jun 28, 2016)

I'm surprised by some of the reactions here. The guy was open and straightforward, and appeared to take no for an answer. He wasn't rude about it. He didn't persist. And he didn't violate physical boundaries by making a pass. What's so bad about that?

The fact is that there are many couples who have an open relationship and would be receptive to such a proposition if there's mutual interest. Such marriages and relationships exist, and are more common than many here might think. It's called ethical non-monogamy.

I see nothing wrong with someone being open and direct about what they're looking for. If you're not interested, just say so. If they accept your answer and it ends right there, then great. That was a successful interaction: two people communicating what they want and both sides respecting the outcome. That's exactly the way we should want this type of interaction to happen.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

ttdave said:


> I'm surprised by some of the reactions here. The guy was open and straightforward, and appeared to take no for an answer. He wasn't rude about it. He didn't persist. And he didn't violate physical boundaries by making a pass. What's so bad about that?
> 
> The fact is that there are many couples who have an open relationship and would be receptive to such a proposition if there's mutual interest. Such marriages and relationships exist, and are more common than many here might think. It's called ethical non-monogamy.
> 
> I see nothing wrong with someone being open and direct about what they're looking for. If you're not interested, just say so. If they accept your answer and it ends right there, then great. That was a successful interaction: two people communicating what they want and both sides respecting the outcome. That's exactly the way we should want this type of interaction to happen.


Cloud, meet Issue. Issue, Cloud.

For non-monogamy to be ethical, informed consent must be obtained from all parties -- that's clearly not what this guy was seeking.

This guy is a d**chebag and is rightfully viewed w/ all the contempt due your run-of-the-mill OM.

End of story.

Next!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JohnA (Jun 24, 2015)

Whoopee I have a penis !!!!! Look at me I have a penis !!!!

Whoopee I have a penis !!!!! Look at me I have a penis !!!!

Whoopee I have a penis !!!!! Look at me I have a penis !!!!


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

LOL @JohnA

That was about how it was perceived.....


yawn...


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Avoid Southern Europe at all costs Blossom... I've vacationed there on a few instances and what you describe is SOP there (standard operating procedure). 

Is it acceptable? No, but if done properly it's a good ego boost. And it frequently works down there.

1/2 😂


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

john117 said:


> Avoid Southern Europe at all costs Blossom... I've vacationed there on a few instances and what you describe is SOP there (standard operating procedure).
> 
> Is it acceptable? No, but if done properly it's a good ego boost. And it frequently works down there.
> 
> 1/2 😂


I have definitely heard that about that area. That would get old. :nerd:


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Just play along. My wife received a pretty good amount of cat calls even in places like San Juan PR... Miami FL, and so on.


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

Blossom Leigh said:


> He has to be running multiple women because there is NO way he hasn't had all kinds of women as good looking as he is. So, I call B.S. on this player. He was told straight up it will never happen.


You're right. For someone so brazen, you're not the first he's propositioned. It's a simple numbers game for predators like him. For every 10 girls, 1-2 might say, "Why not?" He better hope the wrong husband doesn't come looking for him.

If there's any credit to be had, at least he put it out there as "no strings attached" sex rather than toy with your emotions and pretend to give a sh!t about you. Many pretend you are their "soul mates" with no intention of ever being with you.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

BetrayedDad said:


> If there's any credit to be had, at least he put it out there as "no strings attached" sex rather than toy with your emotions and pretend to give a sh!t about you. Many pretend you are their "soul mates" with no intention of ever being with you.


The world could use more honesty like that, not that I'm crediting him with any particularly exceptional character.

There's nothing wrong with trying and getting shot down. Look at the thread in the Ladies Lounge about getting a simple compliment - some women find even that offensive. You're not obliged to respond favorably, no time was wasted, no lies told, nothing but a simple raw proposition. If it's really a numbers game, well then you have to roll the dice to win.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Yep building it up as more than it was would have been worse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

